# Trailer Feedback - Flatbed vs. Under Storage Utility



## sand (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on a new rafting trailer for a 14' raft and I wanted to see if anyone had any advice or considerations with the two final options:
(1) a 7x12 flatbed raft trailer - $2800 
(2) a 7x12 with 18" under storage - $3900 

Aside from price differences, I've always sided with more storage but I've been struggling with relevant use cases for the 18" under storage option when I have ample room in the back of the truck and / or can store a few items like coolers in the raft. I also have a pretty stout rack that I tend to load up on big overnight trips and definitely don't see regular trips to the GC or Salmon being the dominant use case either. 

One other difference relates to the wheel size - one is 13" vs. 15". Has anyone had issues with newer 13” tires, either traveling on the interstate or gravel roads? How much added value is there with 15" tires? I tend to think bigger is better in this area but not too many flatbed trailers have 15" tire options. 

Anything else that I should be chewing on before making the decision? 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

I would go flatbed. If you have a truck bed, you already have the storage. The raft will be lower on the flatbed thus less wind resistant and easier to load. If you are the only hauling vehicle for many others, then go with the taller one. I’m a larger wheel guy as well. The flatbed I just bought has an oar storage box underneath.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Deck Over or what your calling a flatbed all day. 13" wheels are dumb. We use 207/75/14. The 13" wheels look like a Prius spare in comparison. Avoid Angle Iron cross members. 

I have a 7x14 deck over with full roller package in stock but its more Money.
Feel free to contact us.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I will dissagree that 13 inch wheels are dumb. Untill the mid 90s compact cars came with 13 inchers all the time. Sure they werent nice but they worked. And just cause the wheel is 13 inch does not mean you cant put a taller sidewall tire on it. Now going with a 14 makes more sence to me but dpes not make the 13 dumb. In the 14 inch size you will find a larger variety of tire sizes. Now that being said, i do not know how much clearance you have but if it's a bit tight the 13 sporting more sidewall will ride better than the 14 running a low pro tire. Thats my 2 cents. Take it for what its worth. Now to your decision: sounds like you alrrady have it figured out. You dont need the storage. So why pay for it?


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

My trailer is a modified utility trailer at the moment. I just used some 2x4's and plywood to make a platform. It gets the job done. Before that...I made a some uprights to mount the plywood on that allowed me to store coolers and dryboxes underneath...but I found that I hated having the raft that high off the ground. Like others have said...if you have a pickup its easy enough to just put all the gear in the back of that and leave the trailer for just the raft.

If I were making a trailer for myself...I would make it as low as possible while still having the same ground clearance as the vehicle pulling it. Its SO NICE being able to load stuff from the ground and not having to climb all over the boat. It also makes it so that the raft is below the roof line...so less debris and wind resistance. If you can get it with the flatbed deck over style great... but I personally would go with one this style...










Just make sure its wide enough between the wheels for the raft to fit on...obviously. If you really need the cargo space...maybe consider getting one a bit longer.

I do like having a buddy with a big tandem axle trailer though. He made it custom himself. It is a deep utilility style trailer with a platform that can tilt up allowing access to the stuff underneath. It can easily fit 2 boats stacked and at least one more rolled up...plus all the gear underneath for all of the boats. Took some time to load...but its nice to be able to carpool. Surprised how well the 4runner did with all that weight.

But for me...lowest and lightest you can make it.


----------



## blueotter (Nov 30, 2018)

On the other hand....
I have the storage under/deck above type and love it. I put EVERYTHING in the trailer and throw a futon in the back of the truck and sleep in it on the way to the river, or at the put in. And man, I can fit a lot of crap in that trailer. It's all safe, and locked inside.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nothing beats being able to put the trailer in the water for unloading/loading.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You will want trailer rated tires on your trailer. Lots of options to choose from with a 14" or 15" tire. Not so much with a 13" tire. Trailer rated tires have thicker side walls (4 or 6 ply) so they can take the abuse of hitting curbs and such. Car and truck tires are usually 2 ply side walls.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

I really wanted to go with a flat deck trailer, but just couldn’t do it. I have a full size van so plenty of room to put stuff in the vehicle, but the ability to load everything for at least two rafts in the trailer and then pile everyone in one vehicle is so nice. I also went with the modifying a utility trailer, so I have a functioning trailer, that’s not just a raft trailer. I have an E 150 and me and the girlfriend can load by ourselves pretty easy, that is after we take the cooler and dry box out, I’m not a fan of trailering with everything in the raft. Picked up a PJ utility trailer 6x12 for $1800 did the modifications for about $350.


----------



## readNrun (Aug 1, 2013)

sand said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on a new rafting trailer for a 14' raft and I wanted to see if anyone had any advice or considerations with the two final options:
> (1) a 7x12 flatbed raft trailer - $2800
> ...


Not sure if you pulled the trigger yet but here's my build so far. It really depends on what you are looking for. I plan to continue to move to smaller tow vehicles and therefore want the extra storage. 

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/trailer-porn-50862-9.html#post761113


----------



## sethlor (Apr 29, 2009)

I went the DIY cheap way: $500 utility trailer and some plywood. Got the outdoor carpet off Craigslist. The nice thing is the trailer wheels are 16" so they can take speed unlike some of those doughnuts. Good luck!


----------



## jimmyhof (Mar 15, 2007)

If you can go for the flat bed with a small under bed storage for the oars. Having a place for 6-8 oars is perfect. No more securing oars to the frame. I went that route from a flat bed a few years ago and would highly recommend


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

Those top horizontal loading ramps can de adjusted to the two different rafts that I have.


----------



## MattLyon (6 mo ago)

Critter70 said:


> I really wanted to go with a flat deck trailer, but just couldn’t do it. I have a full size van so plenty of room to put stuff in the vehicle, but the ability to load everything for at least two rafts in the trailer and then pile everyone in one vehicle is so nice. I also went with the modifying a utility trailer, so I have a functioning trailer, that’s not just a raft trailer. I have an E 150 and me and the girlfriend can load by ourselves pretty easy, that is after we take the cooler and dry box out, I’m not a fan of trailering with everything in the raft. Picked up a PJ utility trailer 6x12 for $1800 did the modifications for about $350.


Do you have issues with the floor of the raft being suspended rather than sitting on a flat part of the trailer?


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a 20’ car hauler. Way overkill for a raft trailer…BUT, dual axels with heavy duty tires take on access roads very well and the dual axels even out bumps lessening the beating my gear takes. I build a huge box at the front of the trailer for storing a ton of gear. With the load capacity, stacking three boats is easy.
And, it’s a pretty versatile trailer for things other than hauling boats.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Don’t know if I missed it (not reading close enough) but if you need to haul stuff sometimes it may be nice to have the utility style. I have the flatbread I share with snowmobiles but it sucks for hauling debris or branches yada yada and sometimes I wished I had a small dump style but that’s a first world problem I suppose. If I bought another trailer for just a raft I’d still get a snowmobile size.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

If it hasn’t been said already, upgrade the axle and hubs/bearings to 3500 lb version.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I split the difference and ordered one of these.








Drop Deck Raft Trailer


Our 7x12 trailers come standard with a fully powder coated steel frame, roller bar and spare tire. All trailers are SAE/DOT compliant and come with a MCO, VIN and Bill-of-Sale. The drop center is great for long trips, oar storage and all around extra space. 2000lb Axle option is great for...




www.roguegearworks.com





I identified the oars as the most pita thing to transport, so the small drop deck to stash them should be pretty useful without raising the loading height of the raft super high.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Whatever you do get 15” tires. Unimproved access spots and dirt roads will swallow up the 13s. And what GOTY said about 3500lb axle.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Now serving number 30. Spring build spots still available. 3.5K axle. 205/75/14 wheel/ tires.


----------

